# No idea what to do with a girl! Eeeek!



## Bloblo

In my mind it was always a boy. Dh also has his heart set on a boy. At 12 week scan doc said he thinks boy. Then came 20 week scan and seems like its a girl! What?! :wacko:

To be clear, we love this baby already. The gender will not diminish our feelings. This little one is soooooo wanted. 
But, I am sooo clueless about girls. Can i still give her a robot Nursery? Is it ok if i buy her toy cars and lego? Girl toys are so stupid and i remember always crying as a kid when my brother got cool toys and I got a doll. Honestly, what is a kid supposed to do with a doll? On top of that I really hate pink. And there is barely any cute girl clothes that are not pink... 
But probably the thing i am worried about the most is how to get dh excited about a girl. He is worried that a girl needs someone to protect her. But he cannot see anything fun about having a girl, and honestly neither can i.

Anyone with some knowledge? Is there anything that makes girls fun? Especially from a dad's perspective?


----------



## bbbbbbb811

Really girls come with all sorts of personality, my middle girl is practically a boy in the way of her behaviour, loves rough and tumble, cars, is super tough and is because of their dad doing all that stuff with her and she loves it. Whereas my youngest is much more girly, and sensitive but she is still only young and very much mummy dependant. And my eldest is Inbetweenen, but she loves video games and nature. I do dress them all girly/pink though


----------



## drudai

My niece is a blend of boyish and girlish. She will be 7 next month, and she's always been a rough housing little girl. Never could put her in a dress as it wasn't fitting to her lifestyle. She likes stuff most boys are into (video games, Minecraft especially, Pokémon) and still has that gruff personality. But in that same breath, I'll tell you how she loves pop star mentality. She sings, and idolizes Jojo Siwa, a dancer/singer YT sensation... Loves the Disney princesses and tries on all of my sisters makeup.

I think that structured gender roles are being slowly torn down. Yes there's "girl" stuff and "boy" stuff, but I feel that kids going to be who they are by nature. It's only adults who tell them what they can and can't like. :)


----------



## Bloblo

Thanks ladies for the feedback. It's calmed me down a bit. And yes, when I told dh he can play xbox with a girl, he calmed down too... We will probably keep the nursery idea of robot theme, maybe just make it purple instead of blue. But yes, the more i think about it, the more I realise that girls are much more versatile than boys - we can really raise her any way we want. :blush:


----------



## drudai

:haha: you'd love to know my sister and I have been playing video games since we got the Nintendo 64 20 years ago, and we never stopped. We've passed our love onto our kids and my niece has absolutely taken to games like a pro. :) All kids love them now...

I think robots would be hilarious for a girl. Pink/purple robots, or yellow. Ah so fun! "Plex" from Yo Gabba Gabba is a 'boy' but he's yellow. You'll find lots of plushes of him for decor.


----------



## Bloblo

drudai said:


> :haha: you'd love to know my sister and I have been playing video games since we got the Nintendo 64 20 years ago, and we never stopped. We've passed our love onto our kids and my niece has absolutely taken to games like a pro. :) All kids love them now...
> 
> I think robots would be hilarious for a girl. Pink/purple robots, or yellow. Ah so fun! "Plex" from Yo Gabba Gabba is a 'boy' but he's yellow. You'll find lots of plushes of him for decor.

Yes! Just googled plex - he looks awesome! Getting excited now :dance:


----------



## MollyNorwood

You will be fine! My two girls (3.5yrs and almost 2) are car loving, truck playing rough housing little feisty ones! Like a previous poster said- kids are just kids. Adults are the ones who push kids into a more ideal gender role based play but in reality all kids love to play with pretty much everything. And as they get older they develop their own unique tastes and interests so you are totally safe decorating a bedroom how you want and having 'boys' toys for her to play with etc there is absolutely nothing wrong with it :D


----------



## kittylady

Our girls have a mix of all toys, they love lego, trains, dolls, cars, pokemon, Mario. My husband and myself are gamers and the kids are pretty clued up and play sometimes with my husband though we try to limit the amount of screen time they have.


----------



## GingerPanda

I felt the same!

But my daughter has such an amazing personality. She loves cars, trucks, construction equipment, climbing, getting dirty, and dinosaurs. She also likes sparkles and the color pink. It's just all part of her.

I thought I wouldn't be able to relate to her at all, but it turns out she's a rad little person, regardless of what's between her legs. :)


----------



## Bloblo

Its been exactly 2 months since I posted this. Time for an update!
I gotta say that despite the shock finding out its a girl, I have grown to really be super happy about it. 
Yes, it suck that ALL the baby girls clothes are pink and fluffy (or grey and boring), but clothes do not make a personality. I have started to think about the relationship i have with my mother, and i am in tears when i even imagine that i could have the same amazing bond with my daughter. I have also noticed in society that boys are more judged (for doing ballet, for having strange haircuts, for anything arty etc) while girls can pretty much do whatever they want.
Im still keeping my eyes peeled for red, purple, lilac, cyan, turquoise girls' clothes - but i simply can't imagine life with a boy as my firstborn anymore. Im in love with my little girl and can't wait to meet her in 2 months!


----------



## GingerPanda

Carter's and Children's Place have awesome girl's clothes. Our daughter loves dinosaurs, and they have a ton for girls. Also, boy clothes fit just the same in the beginning.


----------



## jessthemess

I have a 2 year old girl and a 9 month old girl and they rock dinosaurs and astronauts and non-pink/grey equally with pink and bows. We shop at Target, Old Navy, Carter&#8217;s, basically everywhere! Our world is opening up to the fact that boys aren&#8217;t blue and rowdy and girls pink and polite. Help usher in this era by raising a little bad ass of your own ;)

Gender is what you make it, girls don&#8217;t pop out asking for babies and dresses, they are raised to want it and the same goes for boys and blue and trucks and legos. 

She will be awesome because she will be raised by you guys! Share your interests with her!


----------



## Rhiannon137

Boy or girl, remember you have NO IDEA who is coming out on the big day - it's so much more about their personality. My daughyer is now 2, and I was terrified and disappointed the day I found out I was expecting a girl. I have an old thread somewhwso in here if you search for it...

She insists on wearing the most ridiculous party dresses EVERY day of her life, and absolutely loves playing with her baby dolls. She also loves roughhousing with her older brother, racing around on her scooter like a speed demon, building with Legos and digging in mud. I can't imagine life without her. Exactly her.


----------



## BelleNuit

No reason why you can't dress her in "boy" onesies and "boy" t-shirts and "boy" pants!


----------



## Scout

My daughter is 5. She is a cub scout. She baits her own hook to fish. We tent camp. I've dug at least 100 holes in my back yard just to find her some worms to play with. She catches bugs of all kind. She has helped me build corn hole boards. She can use an electric drill. Her favorite color is blue. She also likes her princess dress, building with lego and riding her bike. Just saying, it's really all about their personalities more than anything.


----------



## babyvaughan

I'm the youngest of 4! I'm so close to my mom but growing up my dad and I had a special bond. Girls dont have to be just girly. I was a tomboy until age 11. I played in mud puddles, my favorite color was blue, I loved playing with toy guns and building forts. Dad used to let me drive in his lap and we would get cheap hamburgers and chug from 2 liter of pop. He would take me on his boat and we would go "Gator hunting" (we live FAR from any Gator's) He took me sledding, taught me to play sports, payed me .25 cents to wash each of his tires lol and yet I still played with barbies and dolls too. You can do a cute robot room for her! There is a dad I follow on Instagram and he has two girls. One dresses in spiderman costume almost everyday and the other is princess everything lol. My sister has a daughter, while she never said she wanted a boy I feel like they really did. Her daughters nursery was not super girly, the stroller, highchair, everything was not pink or purple it was blue or green etc. I'm expecting my second and EVERYONE wants me to have a girl because I have a boy. Including my husband lol but I go look around at girl clothes and it makes me nauseous. I used to think they were cute until I became a boy mom and now everything's so printy, so colorful, or says silly things. I have a feeling I could be having a girl because this pregnancy is totally the opposite then mine with my son. To be honest it will shock me if so and I feel like I'll be a little scared at first but I also remember be growing up and I know my daughter can be just the same as I was. She can be who she wants to be she has no obligation to be girly.


----------



## c.m.c

Congrats 

Girls are huge fun... I have 3! 

Like someone else has said they’re all different. My second daughter is such a tom boy she loves trucks 

As for dressing girls... my third daughter is 16 months and I mostly dress her in funky leggings from Zara , converse and jumpers or tops it’s super comfy And not very girlie at all. I love the unisex stuff like Gardner and the gang and whistle and flute jumpers 


You might find when she’s here you’ll embrace pink more and love it, 


I promise you’ll see her and think she’s the most beautiful thing you’ve ever seen in your life..,both you and DH will think that!


----------



## LynnDAndrea

I swore that I would never dress my daughter in Pink or girly girl clothes BUT guess what? Pink looks really sweet on little girls and when your little one is an infant it is hard to tell if she is a boy or girl and the Pink helps let the world know your little one is a beautiful baby girl.


----------



## Bloblo

Update: i can't believe that I ever worried about gender...
Now that sweet girl is here (2.5 weeks old) I am just in love. And dh is even more in love than I am. Soooooo happy to have our little lady. She is amazing! Perfect match for us. And i honestly don't care what she wears as I am just staring into her eyes, kissing her feet, playing with her hair etc...


----------



## Bevziibubble

Aww lovely update. She's beautiful :cloud9:


----------

